# Where to find Halloween wrapping paper?



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking for some sources for Halloween wrapping paper, or Halloween-like wrapping paper. Black/white stripped, black/white designs, or green and black, etc etc, not cutesy looking but more formal/spooky.

Any ideas?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 9, 2007)

*me too!*

It's funny that you should post this-because I have been thinking the same thing! This year I am planning on sending out Halloween gifts and I need wrapping paper.

The only idea I have is that sometimes the Hallmark stores/party supply centers have wrapping paper for the "over the hill" birthday parties and I seem to remember seeing some all in plain black.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

these are kinda cutsey but printable wrapping papers
scroll to halloween there are 2 of themhttp://www.familyshoppingbag.com/wrapping_paper.htm


----------



## Celtic (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah, those are a bit cutsey....but they still might work. 

Thanks for the link


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you could always make your own with stamping or just drawing it.

carve a skull on a 1/2 potato and use it as a stamp maybe


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

how about these
http://www.ghoulgallery.com/Ghouls/Page_Gift_giving.htm
http://www.lilactwist.com/valentinewrap.html
http://www.vampfangs.com/RudeWrap-Wrapping-Paper-s/46.htm


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

How big is the item you are trying to wrap? I wrapped small gift boxes with Gothic scrap booking paper.


----------

